# Whistler.....early season report. Lots of Pics.



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

So, what do most bike loving fools do for a 3 day holiday? If you live in the PNW, you pile in your car with your fiance with your bikes and head to Whistler, B.C. for early season bike park runs, to drink lots of Canuck beer, and spend too many post-ride hours in the hot tub with said beers BS'ing about what a kick ass day you've had..... We loaded up my gal's trusty subie with the bikes, gear and doggies and headed out to the great white North. 









We had a condo with the eio clan that was a 5 minute ride to the lifts and close to everything in the village. The plan was to get in the park Saturday all day, maybe meet up with Noel Buckley for a run or two and hook up with the other Sea-town big bikes crew who were up in force. Sunday was going to involve riding out of the park (either Cheap thrills or something up in Pemby like Ph.D.), but the weather dictated that we ride the park all weekend. Damn!  :thumbsup:

Day one was wet with a light drizzle starting in the afternoon and ended pouring on us later in the day. We started with a true first run warmup for the season down B-line to smoke and mirrors to heart of darkness which gets the "most improved trail" award so far with a couple of new tables, berms, stepups, etc. It's still an intermediate trail so you've got to pay attention to who's in front of you, but if you have a wide open section, you can pretty much rip it through there. From there, it was all about ripping Dirt Merchant to A-line, Whistler Downhill, Schleyer, etc.

On the first or second run of the day, we spotted this black bear chillin' right under the chair lift. With early season snow levels, the bears are all pretty low right now and we saw them all 3 days in the park. I don't care how often you see bears, they are the coolest animals.

























My gal and eio on the chair feeling the stoke after several runs in the park.


















Overall, the conditions were pretty good on Saturday considering that it had been raining most of the week. Most of the lower steep trails like Joyride, Clown Shoes, etc. were roped off for the safety of the riders. After several runs, we met up with Noel and some other guys for a quick rip down crank it up. At the Joyride jumps, I got a pinch flat and the rain started coming down. Noel, I hope to get more riding in with you this year! After a quick fix, E and I headed back to the condo to wait out the rain and get dry. My gal and eio's gal went out for a quick ride in the rain (which had subsided quite a bit by then) while we chilled in the hot tub (with lil' eio) drinking bottles of Sleeman honey lager.  The gals came back from a few rips in the park and Mrs. eio was stoked about her new ultra pimp RFX and the bike park. The smile on her face said it all!

Day two in the park and the weather started cooperating a bit for us. We hooked up with the Seatown posse again and ripped run after run on stuff like Dirt Merchant to ALine and Angry Pirate, to Crab Apple to Lower ALine. Believe it or not, I didn't get a top to bottom run on A-line all weekend. Reports were things were soft on some of the new lips and it was early season so I didn't care to give 'em a try. We had a train Sea-town guys: SLY, Walker, eio, largeextracheese, me, Jason, John, Eric, etc. hitting Schleyer Lower Whistler Downhill to Crack Addict to Heart of Darkness a few times that was so fun. The woodwork on Crack Addict was sketchy to say the least. 

A few shots of the crab apple hits. For those that haven't hit these, you can basically pedal as fast as possible into them and still hit the endless tranny's. Although there's just 5 or 6 jumps, they're soooooo much fun.

Largeextracheese stylin' it....










Me hitting the 3rd and the 4th hits. The Gran Mal was simply eating this stuff up.


















Onto Schleyer for some sketch factor on the wet wood work. Walker on Schleyer ladder drop:









John from Spokane on the same drop. John was new to me, but a blast to rip the trails with.....









Don't know many guys that can say their gals ride Schleyer, but mine was ripping it on her very first time on the trail with sub-optimal conditions and only skipped the rock drop.  









Me on the rock drop on Schleyer.









Then, on the way down, we decided to get some gratuitous pics off the big GLC drop.

Eric from Olympia. This dude broke his neck (literally) 2 months ago on some local dj's and was riding with a full-on plastic neck brace.....the kind that doesn't allow you to turn your head. I shite you not.









Largeextracheese just givin' er. He was loving his 66 RC2X and at 230 lbs., the dude is absolutely pushing the fork with no signs of issues. He's coming from a Shiver and has said the 66 is on par, if not better than that so far.









John from Spokaloo on his demo 9.









Me on the Gran Mal not exactly displaying the best form here.....









Jason on his Knolly V-tach.









Monday, we saw a small bit of sun and the trails just got better and better as they dried out. Dirt Merchant to A-Line was a group fave and me, EIO, Large extracheese got some rippin' runs down Upper Whistler downhill to Lower Joyride. We also did Upper Joyride to Clownshoes, but unfortunately, the lowest parts of these trails were still roped off as was lower Clown Shoes. Bummer, but it likely saved us a few tumbles from the wet wood.

Pic of me hitting the last stepdown on detroit rock city. We had to hit this when we got to the last section of joyride and it was roped off.









One of our last few runs, we got a rip down Crabapple again. eio coming down on the 2nd jump (late timing on this shot).









Me trying to look as good as largeextracheese in the style dept.









Coming down at the end of crack addict, we decided to get some last shots of the bears. You can see in the 2nd shot how close to the trail he is with the rider going right by him. You can't see that everywhere!









Rider going right next to the bear while he was chewing on grass.









Another great first weekend in the park for the group. At one point, I swear there must have been 20-25 people from Seattle that we knew up there which makes it really nice for mixing up your runs. Someone says "hey, we're hitting Joyride" and you hop in with them for a run or two.

Anyway, after 3 days, it's fair to say everyone was finding their jump form and getting used to the steeps again. EIO did great for a Whistler virgin and was rocking the steeps (no pics) and was getting the jumps dialed towards the end of the weekend. Mrs. eio got a morning in the park on Monday and had a blast again. LXC was simply slaying it like he was in mid-season form and throwing tweaks off of every table and step up. All the other sea-town guys like SLY, Walker, Masino were showing their veteran form in the park and came equipped to throw down. I didn't get to ride with a few of the regulars, but we've got a long season ahead of us. New (to me) guys like Eric, Jason and John were cool to ride with and we had some wicked trains ripping down the flowy stuff on Sunday.

With the amount of snow we've had this year, it doesn't sound like Garbonzo will be open anytime soon....no dates for sure, but I've seen late-June or early July thrown around on nsmb.  There was a trail crew working on extending Crank it Up (a good intermediate trail) and a new trail that looks like it'll veer off of or across Dirt Merchant. Not sure what the story is there yet. Also, they've rerouted the very end of Freight Train so it'll drop you in on the cattrack before Dirt Merchant.....which should help keep the flow there a bit.

Should be another great season up there!
Cheers,
EBX


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

sic photos. I realy need to get out there !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:madman:


----------



## Derick (Apr 27, 2006)

:thumbsup: can't wait to get up there looks great....nice .pics:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dandurston (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Great Report!*

NIce review! Looks like a great time. :thumbsup: 
Wish I could pack up last minute and head over there...


----------



## SHAHEEB (Dec 4, 2004)

Way to fill us in EB. Whistler's looking super fun, and you guys were pimping!

Peace


----------



## leddder (Oct 24, 2004)

Sounds like a ton of fun!


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm going this weekend!! Yeah baby!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## <sL4yEr>RuLz (Apr 24, 2004)

Thanks for making me waste 7 minutes of precious work time reading your post...

*scrolls back up and reads it again*
:thumbsup:


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

awesome report man:thumbsup: and that bike kicks ass


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

Man, I can't wait to go back cuz that shizzle is addizzle.
Just when I was getting cozy on A-Line and getting my jump on it was time to go home.

I wanted to finish the trip off with one more run on Schleyer but the last A-Line run claimed my rear hub.   

Anyway, heading back in July for more of the same...................good times indeed.


.......in the meantime, I feel another Shore run coming on.


----------



## dannymonky (Feb 8, 2004)

Great report!!!! Now i gotta call cathay Pacific to book my flight and i have to look for my bear repellant.....


----------



## Saved1 (Sep 20, 2004)

There are no photos????


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

They're probably being blocked or filtered if you're at work/school.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

<sL4yEr>RuLz said:


> Thanks for making me waste 7 minutes of precious work time reading your post...
> 
> *scrolls back up and reads it again*
> :thumbsup:


Slayer,

Don't hate.....besides, we'll get you up there sooner than later.  

EB


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

lookin good, i hope to make it up this summer..


----------



## <sL4yEr>RuLz (Apr 24, 2004)

ebxtreme said:


> Slayer,
> 
> Don't hate.....besides, we'll get you up there sooner than later.
> 
> EB


How 'bout July 28th to be exact! You'll find me sniffn' round the big bike rentals.


----------



## jubilee (Apr 16, 2004)

EBx, thanks for the stoke filled post. 

Rad. Yes, I said rad.

:thumbsup:


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

jubilee said:


> EBx, thanks for the stoke filled post.
> 
> Rad. Yes, I said rad.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Jubilee,

Hey, I'm ok with the term Rad. In fact, I kinda like it. Hopefully, this provided a little more incentive for you to get that highline built up. 

Trails are in good shape right now....and the stoke level is at about 8 and quickly approaching 10 (sunny weather would've had it at 10). It's on!!

Cheers,
EBX


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

hand me the tissue.....I am cryin'........I wish I was there


----------



## n8nate (Apr 12, 2006)

Love the pics, and nice Transitions too!


-Nate


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

i need ot get sopme money and go to whistler. great pictures man


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

Khemical said:


> I'm going this weekend!! Yeah baby!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Khemical,

The trails should be even better this weekend with the weather we've been having. By Monday, they were tacky and perfect. Have fun up there.

SMT, I'll likely be up there in a couple of weeks if you want to reconvene for some shreddage. My gal is helping coach a women's camp and I might "tag along" with her.

EBX


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

ebxtreme said:


> Khemical,
> 
> The trails should be even better this weekend with the weather we've been having. By Monday, they were tacky and perfect. Have fun up there.
> 
> ...


what weekend


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> what weekend


Weekend of the 17th. Actually, if I go, I'll probably do an afternoon of riding sweep for the women's camp. Think about that for a second....sweeping for a bunch of hucker chicks. ;-)

I'm still not 100% on it (due to work-travel schedule), but should know by end of the week.

EBX


----------



## eviltankass (Mar 11, 2004)

great review and pics, gotta hit up whistlaaaa again soon..


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

ebxtreme said:


> Weekend of the 17th. Actually, if I go, I'll probably do an afternoon of riding sweep for the women's camp. Think about that for a second....sweeping for a bunch of hucker chicks. ;-)
> 
> I'm still not 100% on it (due to work-travel schedule), but should know by end of the week.
> 
> EBX


get my number from EIO........and let me know asap


----------



## wrenchman (May 11, 2006)

Looks fun, I can't wait to go back in august.:thumbsup:


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> get my number from EIO........and let me know asap


Hmmmm...........My arm could possibly get twisted into that. 
I'd have to pull a couple of strings with the Mrs. though.


----------



## jubilee (Apr 16, 2004)

ebxtreme said:


> Jubilee,
> 
> Hey, I'm ok with the term Rad. In fact, I kinda like it. Hopefully, this provided a little more incentive for you to get that highline built up.
> 
> ...


Don't you worry, I'm stacking my chips as we speak. Between bagging the Test of Metal in Squamish to move in the new house AND building a new backyard fence the same weekend......let's just say I'll be ready to cash those chips in come mid to late June.:thumbsup:


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

great ride report and pics. I cannot wait to get back there!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bettermanNZ (May 7, 2005)

Awesome report - I'm heading there in July (from NZ) and can't wait! Was there in 04 and loved the place.


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

<sL4yEr>RuLz said:


> How 'bout July 28th to be exact! You'll find me sniffn' round the big bike rentals.


Check out Fanatyk Co - we have a couple of demo V-tach's there available for rent (spam, spam)... 

Hope to see you up at Crankworx!

Cheers,


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

ebxtreme said:


> After several runs, we met up with Noel and some other guys for a quick rip down crank it up. At the Joyride jumps, I got a pinch flat and the rain started coming down. Noel, I hope to get more riding in with you this year!


Definitely! It was great to meet all you guys - Jason and I actually managed to get about 4-6 runs together which was cool.

It's always a bit tricky trying to manage 4 different groups of riders, but I'm going to try and be up in Whistler at least once every second weekend. I'll be up for the 16/17th of June helping out with the Dirt Series a bit and of course up for Crankworx and a couple of other weekends in between.

Send me an e-mail to see if I'm going to be kicking around up there 

Cheers!


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

knollybikes.com said:


> Definitely! It was great to meet all you guys - Jason and I actually managed to get about 4-6 runs together which was cool.
> 
> I'll be up for the 16/17th of June helping out with the Dirt Series a bit and of course up for Crankworx and a couple of other weekends in between.
> 
> ...


Noel,

I'll likely be up there that same weekend as well helping sweep for the Dirt Series camp (if my work schedule will allow it). My gal is helping them at a few of their camps this year and is also friends with Candace.

Cheers,
EBX


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

Out of words.... what a cool hollyday weekend you have my friend!
Here i'm in my office, just dreaming about going there, well some day.
Thanks for the pix and report, good one.

regards


----------



## dandurston (Jan 20, 2005)

How much is a rental on a big bike? $50-$100? And then another $50 for the lift pass?


----------



## rodel (Aug 25, 2004)

fakking great post EB! :thumbsup: 
thanks


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

e[I said:


> o]Hmmmm...........My arm could possibly get twisted into that.
> I'd have to pull a couple of strings with the Mrs. though.


woot woot.................I got money to blow.....so it sounds great


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

dandurston said:


> How much is a rental on a big bike? $50-$100? And then another $50 for the lift pass?


Yeah, somewhere in that neighborhood depending on which bike. The Konas at the bike park rent are $100 Cdn. These things are sweet and have all high end components. Roco, 888RC2X, Diabolus cranks, deemax wheels, etc. MUCH nicer than when I rented a bike up there many years ago. Not sure what the other shops rent for, but you could call evolution, fanatyk co, snow covers, etc. and get their prices and selection options.

You can also rent pads and helmets, but personally, I'd bring my own and my own FF helmet so you're not wearing some stinky stuff. Daily lift tix are $34 Cdn., but you can get small multiple day discounts.

EB


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

ebxtreme said:


> Khemical,
> 
> The trails should be even better this weekend with the weather we've been having. By Monday, they were tacky and perfect. Have fun up there.
> 
> ...


Cool. It looks like we are going to hit Whistler on Sat. and North Shore on Sun. I've never ridden the shore so I am reeeeaaallllyyyy looking forward to it.


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

ebxtreme said:


> Noel,
> 
> I'll likely be up there that same weekend as well helping sweep for the Dirt Series camp (if my work schedule will allow it). My gal is helping them at a few of their camps this year and is also friends with Candace.
> 
> ...


Hum - small world eh?

See you then!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

knollybikes.com said:


> Definitely! It was great to meet all you guys - Jason and I actually managed to get about 4-6 runs together which was cool.
> 
> It's always a bit tricky trying to manage 4 different groups of riders, but I'm going to try and be up in Whistler at least once every second weekend. I'll be up for the 16/17th of June helping out with the Dirt Series a bit and of course up for Crankworx and a couple of other weekends in between.
> 
> ...


EB

ticket is 351 for me.................let me know quick....time is money


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Hey, I'm up there that weekend too.

Probably mixing it up with both park & valley trails depending on the weather.


----------



## Teague (Jul 2, 2005)

Hey, i was up there monday-wedsday, did you ride the park on monday? i could have sworn i recognized your bike from here, but i wasn't sure. I had the most badass little trip, snowboarding in the morning, ripping the bike park in the afternoon, doesn't get much better . You should have stayed another day, the weather was stellar on tuesday. I did an A-line with Matt Hunter and a buddy of his on monday, those guys are super chill. Let me know when your headin up again, we should take some runs. I try to get up there for an overnight(or two) stay midweek just about every week, and probably a day trip on the weekends (i hate gas prices, but whadayagunnado?).

I am loving the changes to a-line, some of the new jumps are sooooo lofty . And i agree about heart of darkness, in fact most of the time i would hop off aline before the last section, ride up to the road and down to it, the trail has kind of a roller coaster feel if you rip the trail super quick, so much fun .


Teague


----------



## dandurston (Jan 20, 2005)

ebxtreme said:


> Yeah, somewhere in that neighborhood depending on which bike. The Konas at the bike park rent are $100 Cdn. These things are sweet and have all high end components. Roco, 888RC2X, Diabolus cranks, deemax wheels, etc. MUCH nicer than when I rented a bike up there many years ago. Not sure what the other shops rent for, but you could call evolution, fanatyk co, snow covers, etc. and get their prices and selection options.
> 
> You can also rent pads and helmets, but personally, I'd bring my own and my own FF helmet so you're not wearing some stinky stuff. Daily lift tix are $34 Cdn., but you can get small multiple day discounts.
> 
> EB


Thanx!


----------



## <sL4yEr>RuLz (Apr 24, 2004)

*And give in to the Dark Side!?*

Yeah, I think it's about time...  Thanks for the heads up. MMMM, Knolly *drool*


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

Teague said:


> Hey, i was up there monday-wedsday, did you ride the park on monday? i could have sworn i recognized your bike from here, but i wasn't sure.


Teague, I was in the park on Monday 'til about 3. There was another dude with a white Gran mal with a white dual crown travis, but I was the only one with a white singlecrown. If you see me again, say hi!

SMT, dude, understood on the time/money thing. I have to travel back to FL for my jobby job a bunch and might need to go back that week......hence my hesitation to tell you to book a ticket. I'm about 75% sure I can make it that weekend, but still not certain.

Something to consider, if worse came to worse, you could just head up with eio for the weekend. I'm gonna drop him an email and we should take this offline.

EB


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

ebxtreme said:


> SMT, dude, understood on the time/money thing. I have to travel back to FL for my jobby job a bunch and might need to go back that week......hence my hesitation to tell you to book a ticket. I'm about 75% sure I can make it that weekend, but still not certain.
> 
> EB


as we speak ,.....I am waiting on the whole EIO thing......either that week or the next


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> as we speak ,.....I am waiting on the whole EIO thing......either that week or the next


Yo EBX, EIO sorry I bagged on the BigBikes gathering last weekend, but I am planning to make my Whistler debut this season, that weekend after next (16 & 17)... let me know if what shakes with SMT and you all so I can hook up with you for some proppa shreddage... took the new bike for a tune-up ride at the Shore coupla 2-3weeks back and lemme just say that it's screaming for action right now !


----------

